# Floridatown Park?



## BigTuna83 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey!

Wondering if anybody ever fishes Floridatown Park. It's really close to where I live so it would be great if the fishing is decent. I might head out this evening if the weather decides to hold up. Any info would be great! Tight lines.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure how the tides will be, but fish do move throught there for sure. Trout, reds, flounder, and mullet on a regular basis. Bait varies by target species. I'd hit it before sundown and stay a while. I'd wear some booties (or at least old sneakers) and drag your feet (the "Pensacola shuffle") in case the rays are out. It's pretty shallow, so be prepared to walk out a ways. Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Flounder at night with light and gig unless you have a boat and can get out to deeper water.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

You can catch a little bit of everything at Floridatown, but water has been pretty messed up lately in the upper bay.

Greg


----------

